

Sure looks like Baxter attempted to create a worldwide pandemic - cpr
http://www.disinfo.com/2009/11/spanish-doctor-reveals-important-information-about-swine-flu/

======
cpr
This is a long video, in Spanish, with English subtitles, but the information
would be absolute political dynamite if it were ever covered by the mainstream
media. (Fat chance.)

And it argues strongly against taking the coming vaccine, with a lot of
information about what's different and dangerous about it.

